

EarlyClaim: Reserve your favourite username in new startups - rorydh
https://earlyclaim.com

======
netcorps
You register an account on your users' behalf, which might be against the ToS
of the startups you interact with - how are you getting around Captchas in the
signup process?

Is there a list of supported startups? Do you send an email for every
registration that you created or a weekly digest? What if some of the startups
have a free trial which expires after the registration? That's potentially a
big waste and also against ToS to register a second account to actually try
out their services before using upgrading the account with the desired
username with a paid plan.

Hmmm - found some answers here:
[https://earlyclaim.com/disclaimer](https://earlyclaim.com/disclaimer)

